

Central bank data suggests Brazil slid into recession last year - wslh
http://www.ft.com/cms/s/0/926777cc-95a1-11e3-8371-00144feab7de.html#axzz2tc2wlTdn

======
ShaneOG
Paywalled. This link [0] is for the Google First-Click free version (via
search)

[0]
[https://www.google.com.br/search?rls=en&q=%22Central+bank+da...](https://www.google.com.br/search?rls=en&q=%22Central+bank+data+suggests+Brazil+slid+into+recession+last+year%22&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&gfe_rd=cr)

